# Hmmmm... What do you see Doc?



## MSnowy (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## BrickHouse (Jun 24, 2015)

Damn! Awesome shot!


----------



## baturn (Jun 24, 2015)

Great stuff! Are those Martins.


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 24, 2015)

BrickHouse said:


> Damn! Awesome shot!



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 24, 2015)

baturn said:


> Great stuff! Are those Martins.



 Thanks. Ya I would say Purple Martins


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jun 25, 2015)

Nice! And thanks for NOT making it a title like ' she is yelling at him'


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 25, 2015)

Perfect


----------



## Radical (Jun 25, 2015)

Very cool, the sharpness is awesome.


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 25, 2015)

NancyMoranG said:


> Nice! And thanks for NOT making it a title like ' she is yelling at him'



Thanks. Oh Nancy that was the second tittle I was thinking of.


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 25, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Perfect



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 25, 2015)

Radical said:


> Very cool, the sharpness is awesome.


 
Thanks. Nikon 500mm f4 with 1.4 TC


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 25, 2015)

Very nicely done. Worth an occasional visit here to the Nature section.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 25, 2015)

MSnowy said:


> NancyMoranG said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! And thanks for NOT making it a title like ' she is yelling at him'
> ...


 
"WHY CAN'T YOU EVER REMEMBER TO PUT THE TOILET SEAT DOWN!!!!!"
"I did remember, I just chose not to.  I always check before I sit down, why can't you"  Under his breath of course


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jun 25, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > NancyMoranG said:
> ...



Careful guys, 2 can play that game...


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 25, 2015)

"Now turn your head and cough."

Great shot!


----------



## knswee (Jun 26, 2015)

That is really a very beautiful shot. Well done.

ken


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 26, 2015)

knswee said:


> That is really a very beautiful shot. Well done.
> 
> ken



Thanks Ken


----------



## annamaria (Jun 26, 2015)

Wow nice shot! Love the title.


----------



## Radical (Jun 27, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > NancyMoranG said:
> ...


Ahh the memories!


----------



## BillM (Jun 27, 2015)

Beautiful shot Mike


----------



## Woodsman (Jun 27, 2015)

Excellent shot.  So many captions come to mind, good stuff


----------



## Jasii (Jun 27, 2015)

Excellent!
Great timing....


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 28, 2015)

BillM said:


> Beautiful shot Mike



Thanks Bill


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 28, 2015)

Woodsman said:


> Excellent shot.  So many captions come to mind, good stuff





Jasii said:


> Excellent!
> Great timing....



Thanks


----------

